# Tank PICS



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Pics of the 225 gal.









































































[/img]


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice tank! :thumb:


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I 2nd that. Your Dimidiochromis looks cool. :thumb: How big is he?


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Melanochromis said:


> I 2nd that. Your Dimidiochromis looks cool. :thumb: How big is he?


Thanks, hes about 6 inches.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love that COMP! What are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Dimidiochromis is awesome :thumb:


----------



## corny-ratbag (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow nice tank! How do you keep the gravel so clean?


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

F8LBITEva said:


> I love that COMP! What are the dimensions of that tank?


Thanks  The dimensions are 72 in. long x 24 in. deep x 30 in. high. The tank does not look 24 in. deep in the pics because the overflow is in the center.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

corny-ratbag said:


> Wow nice tank! How do you keep the gravel so clean?


Thanks  The "gravel" is not gavel at all, its pool filter sand. What you cant see in the pics is its kinda brown on top from a blown algae outbreak about 3 weeks ago. The tank has been running for 2 months and now the brown algae seems to be on the decline.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

bulldogg7 said:


> Dimidiochromis is awesome :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful dolphin you have there!


----------



## robg33 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice. I have an eight foot 225 with the overflow in the middle. Looks very similar.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

robg33 said:


> Very nice. I have an eight foot 225 with the overflow in the middle. Looks very similar.


Thanks :thumb: Wish i had the 8 foot, but then again i dont think it would have fit.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

CaseyV said:


> Beautiful dolphin you have there!


Thanks :wink: There noobs "breeding pair" been in the tank for a week.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

i think hap mooriis are one of my fav africans! awesome tank!


----------



## MrMbuna (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice tank!!


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

cichlify said:


> i think hap mooriis are one of my fav africans! awesome tank!


Thanks


----------



## robg33 (Feb 12, 2010)

> Thanks Wish i had the 8 foot, but then again i dont think it would have fit.


You always want what you can't have. I wish I had the 24" of depth.


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow big fellows you got there....nice! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Some more pics guys!!!


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

wow, that tank is made to be an island tank, 360 degree views. Very nice show tank and fish :thumb:


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

ksk_che_che said:


> wow, that tank is made to be an island tank, 360 degree views. Very nice show tank and fish :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

New fish coming on Fri. Pics to follow opcorn:


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Well a little late with pics. Picked up a breeding group of Red Empress "1m and 3f" and a pair of Copadichromis borleyi Nkhata Bay that are still very young.


----------



## hessels92 (Mar 15, 2010)

This is such a beautiful clean setup i love it especialy the rocks


----------



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

speaking of rocks......what kind of rock is that? It looks like lace rock.....or is it salt water live rock? Whatever it is, your setup looks great.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

Why would it be live rock? They are freshwater fish, not salt.


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love your blue dolphin! Great tank.


----------



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

ksk_che_che said:


> Why would it be live rock? They are freshwater fish, not salt.


So what would it be called if it was in a freshwater tank?
I don't know what the salt water rock is called other than "liverock". never had a saltwater tank. I know most people would not put the saltwater rock in their freshwater tank, but i'm sure it's been done. I"m also aware that if you put it in a freshwater tank it is not "live". 
So is it lace rock?....or is it the rock you would commonly find in a saltwater tank? It really does resemble the rock that i don't know the proper name of that you would commonly find in a saltwater tank. :wink:


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

looks like lace rock, the greyish color goes for pretty cheap around here. Nice tank btw.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes its lace rock. Still looking to add 1 or 2 20lb. pieces.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

NEW PICS


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Hehehehe look at the little Demasoni!!! :lol: opcorn:


----------



## andywroe (Apr 11, 2010)

In england its called ocean rock, Ã‚Â£1.50 per kg


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

CaseyV said:


> Hehehehe look at the little Demasoni!!! :lol: opcorn:


 :lol:


----------



## superemone (Mar 16, 2010)

solgood said:


>


What fish is this? He's beautiful


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

superemone said:


> solgood said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks

Both of the fish in the shot are Otopharynx lithobates. The male is in the center and one of the females in the upper left. Both are quite small yet, the male is about 2.5 in. so he has some time to color more.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

New You Tube clips of the tank opcorn:


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

1 more clip "full tank"


----------



## roonas (Apr 1, 2010)

great looking fish


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

A few new pics of the tank and some new you tube vids. Be sure to view them in HD. There is now a group of 16 Demasoni in the tank. This is the only Mbuna I will be keeping in the tank.


----------



## peacefulfields (May 17, 2010)

Awesome Compsessicept and Tank!!! I would love to upgrade my 55gal.... How much does that weight approx??


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

peacefulfields said:


> Awesome Compsessicept and Tank!!! I would love to upgrade my 55gal.... How much does that weight approx??


thanks :thumb: All set up with sand, rock, sump tank. Around 3000 Lb. im thinking.


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 18, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful tank. I wish mine looked like that. Thanks for sharing.

Jordan.


----------



## tripng (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool tank


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Great looking tank.

Roger


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. :thumb: I am now sadly battling a case of the bloat in the tank. :x Wish me luck and I will keep you all up to date.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am currently using salt water LR in a 55 Mbuna tank. It looks pretty nice with green algae on it. The fish like it and so does the girlfriend.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

mg426 said:


> I am currently using salt water LR in a 55 Mbuna tank. It looks pretty nice with green algae on it. The fish like it and so does the girlfriend.


Im sure it looks nice but its not live anymore. Needs salt water. There could be things in live rock that could harm your fresh water tank. Maybe im wrong? But if the girlfriend likes it :thumb: The rock in my tank is lace rock.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess I should have been a bit clearer. Yes the rock is dead as a door nail. I did not mean to suggest that it was anything but decor. As for anything that may harm a FW tank, I cant say yes or no, It sat on my deck for 6 months in a box. If anything made it through that I would be impressed LOL


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

More Pics and Vids. Lost some fish to Bloat, but thank seems to be doing well after 3 weeks of Meto dosing.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

sick tank man love the dems


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Live Video Stream Of My Tank

http://www.justin.tv/solgood


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

bravo i like alot


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice, the videos shows how nice and clean the tank really is, Your lights are very brights, whats the specs on them?


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

TheBanker said:


> nice, the videos shows how nice and clean the tank really is, Your lights are very brights, whats the specs on them?


Thanks. The tank has 2 24 inch t5 fixtures. Each fixture has 1 10,000 K and 1 18,000 K bulbs.


----------

